# Passing illness from human to bird



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

I am wondering if we humans can pass any illness such as bronchitis to our cockatiels.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

No, I don't think you can. I remember asking once if I could pass on a cold and cough and was told no, so I'm presuming it's the same for bronchitis.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Thank you Plukie. I haven't had it in over 4 years. Got it the day after I brought Piper home. He is doing so well, it's hard to believe the difference in the 2 birds. I cant' wait til he can come out of solitaire.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am no expert on this and also thought no but I have read on other places of someone that had bronchitis and they were told that they can catch stuff from us it was recommended that you don't hold them close to your face and wash your hands before handling them so maybe to be on the safe side I would do those.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Although it is good to be cautious, I don't think that's possible to give bronchitis to birds. I have a history of asthma and bronchitis and have never seen my birds display any sympoms even remotely like lung disease. Actually, I've been very ill twice this year with it bordering on pneumonia and the birds are always with me since I'm the primary caregiver. I have seen them with a bit of a chill during the changing of the seasons, especially in the autumn when the days are warm and the nights are cool so now I take extra care during these times. 

Btw, are you sick with it now?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

There are diseases that we can catch from our birds (e.g. psittacosis, salmonella, etc) but as far as i know there aren't specific diseases that can be passed from human to bird. 

Obviously though, when you're sick you've got lots of nasty bacteria/viruses/nasties so you don't want to be smooching your tiel too much, or coughing/sneezing all over them. I don't think most human infections would affect other species, but it's always best to be safe.


----------

